

Do hungry judges give harsher sentences?   - cwan
http://www.bakadesuyo.com/do-hungry-judges-give-harsher-sentences

======
jws
Blogspam of:
[http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/notrocketscience/2011/04/1...](http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/notrocketscience/2011/04/11/justice-
is-served-but-more-so-after-lunch-how-food-breaks-sway-the-decisions-of-
judges/) which is interesting.

The work itself is behind a paywall, but you can read some of the supporting
material at
[http://www.pnas.org/content/suppl/2011/03/30/1018033108.DCSu...](http://www.pnas.org/content/suppl/2011/03/30/1018033108.DCSupplemental/pnas.201018033SI.pdf)
to get an idea.

I found the giant line graph problematic because of the hand waving they did
to normalize when the breaks occurred during the day. It also disturbs me to
see such large, high frequency variation in a line that is averaging a large
number of events without explanation.

